# Matching Panel today!!!!!



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Ooooh! Well the day has finally come round.....  

We're attending panel this morning and they'd better bloomin' well say yes to this, otherwise, there'll be major trouble!  

Apart from anything else, we're planning to go for a pub lunch if it's the predicted verdict (and I'm determined not to miss out on that!!)
I'll post the outcome later. Please keep everything crossed for us.


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Wishing you lots and lots of luck!!!!

 

Julia x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

everything crossed for you hun 

pam xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Ever

Got everything crossed for you hun, am sure you'll be celebrating with that pub lunch!

Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

THE MAN FROM DEL MONTE - HE SAY YES!!!!!

Phew! Yep, thankfully it was straight forward and the panel agreed to the match being positive for our new baby girl!

We meet her on the 19th (week on Monday)  

We couldn't be more pleased!! It's such a relief to get panel over with, and now our heads are spinning over meeting our new little girl! Can't wait !


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Fantastic news Ever, Congratulations!

Love
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

congrats! great news. x x x x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Great news Ever, will look forward to knowing how your intros go if you get time!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Congratulations!

looking forward to hearing all about intros and 'settling in' next.

magenta xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ever

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO- fantastic news

This is how i told DH we had been accepted to apply! 



everhopeful said:


> THE MAN FROM DEL MONTE - HE SAY YES!!!!!


----------



## sjm78 (May 22, 2007)

Congratulations Ever
Cant wait to hear how your intros go .
Sarah


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Not long until your meet your new addition 

xx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

so pleased to hear of a happy ending...............well beginning really isnt it? congratulations, may you have a wonderful life together . well done hun, rosie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Fantastic news ever............soooooooooooooo exciting. hope you can contain yoursleves until first meet

HHH


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Brilliant news Ever    

Roll on the 19th.

Cindy


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everhopeful  

I haven't 'met' you before, but just wanted to say well done on your news today to you both    

Your post was absolutely brimming with excitement and quite right too, best of luck on the 19th.

Louj


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Ever

Congratulations.  Roll on the 19th.  Looking forward to reading your updates.

Tracey x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Ever

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Welcome to the mummy of 2 club. who would have thought it?

By the way my news i have been asked to be a panel member OMG!!! feel really honored to do this.

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks all!

Yes, I'm slowly starting to realise the amount of work we have to do (or want to get done) before intro's start   It's crept up on us so quickly!

PBM - I'd rather be on the panel itself than go through that again! To say, it's our 4th time at panel (2 approvals, and 2 matches), my nerves were worse than ever!! Lovely opportunity though, nice one!!  

Really must make a start this morning, no excuses, with the sun shining!!


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Ever, absolutely delighted to read your news!

PBM  wow a panel member    

Love
Misty C
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i've been off line all week grrr and knew you were at panel but couldnt send good wishes 
thrilled to read its all systems go
well done  not long now, how exciting  

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ever, dh & dd

Congrats to you all

Laine xx


----------

